# Постоянные головные не проходящие боли



## ypsam85 (30 Окт 2016)

Меня уже 3года беспокоят головные боли,началось все после родов и когда все начиналось голова болела не часто ,помогали обезбаливающие, актовегин помогало на 1-2мес ,с каждым годом все хуже,сейчас голова болит постоянно и не проходит ни от каких лекарств,обезбаливающие не помогают совсем,манульный терапевт и неврологи помочь ничем не могут,что мне делать?


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2016)

*ypsam85*, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы этого теста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## ypsam85 (30 Окт 2016)

а как показать докторам и пригласить их в тему?


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2016)

ypsam85 написал(а):


> а как показать докторам и пригласить их в тему?


В личных профилях докторов, чьё мнение будет Вам интересно, оставьте ссылку на тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26155/ и просьбу прокомментировать ситуацию.


----------



## ypsam85 (30 Окт 2016)

Пробовала,зашла в профиль,но там нет добавить вопрос или типа того


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2016)

ypsam85 написал(а):


> Пробовала,зашла в профиль,но там нет добавить вопрос или типа того


Вот так, Ирина -


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

ypsam85 написал(а):


> Меня уже 3года беспокоят головные боли,началось все после родов и когда все начиналось голова болела не часто ,помогали обезбаливающие, актовегин помогало на 1-2мес ,с каждым годом все хуже,сейчас голова болит постоянно и не проходит ни от каких лекарств,обезбаливающие не помогают совсем,манульный терапевт и неврологи помочь ничем не могут,что мне делать?


Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы этого теста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/


----------



## ypsam85 (31 Окт 2016)

Заходила,у меня справа где у вас отправить,у меня этого нет но есть (мне нравится)и все


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2016)

ypsam85 написал(а):


> Заходила,у меня справа где у вас отправить,у меня этого нет но есть (мне нравится)и все


Алёна, Вам просто нужно ответить на вопросы теста и подсчитать результат.
Ответ опубликуйте здесь, в своей теме.


----------



## Niks44 (31 Окт 2016)

MPT головного мозга надо сделать (желательно)


----------



## ypsam85 (31 Окт 2016)

я делала


----------



## Niks44 (31 Окт 2016)

Боль то какого характера мигрень подобная (пульсация) или тупая стягивающе - давящая и вовлекается ли шея? больше в основном затылочная область


----------



## ypsam85 (1 Ноя 2016)

В основном ноющая,усиливающаяся в лежачем положении и когда поднимаюсь по лестнице то переходит в пульсирующую иногда вовлекается шея которую хочется размять,если болит не сильно то затылок а если больнее то отдает в виски и иногда давит на глаза


----------

